# Youth trout permits?



## Evan Rosser (Jul 16, 2015)

Hey, I made this account to ask a quick question that I could not find anywhere. Do youths (under 17) require a trout permit to trout fish, specifically with a spinning reel and possibly flies? Also, if it helps, I am from out of state but fish (in lakes, Houghton lake) with my grandparents under their license, so would being from out of state change anything? I am 15 1/2 years old if that helps any. Please answer as soon as possible as I have a limited time in Michigan, a week at Houghton lake and another 2-3 weeks at Durand. Also, are there any decent trout fishing waters (stream or lake) near Houghton lake or Durand? I realize that some of these questions can be googled but figured asking people who fish for trout would be a better choice. Also, trying not to load this with too many questions, sorry, is 4# test mono line like stren or suffix good enough for Michigan trout? I live in Pennsylvania and 4# mono works pretty well down there and if I can stick with one line poundage I would prefer to go that route. 
Thanks for all the help,
Evan Rosser


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Under 17 you don't need a license at all.. out of state or not... 4lb is fine in most places. Good luck.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Lots of good trout water around there, some of it has special regs so check them out. Good time of year for terrestrial flies which should be easy to fish with spinning gear. 

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10364_63235-211883--,00.html


----------



## Evan Rosser (Jul 16, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the help guys, I will see about going to wolf creek, see if I can get any thing there, any recommendations on a fly pattern?


----------

